# OGF Angler of the Month: May 2007



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Inside The Great Outdoors presents:

















*May 2007*
Angler: Nickadams
Alum Creek Smallmouth Bass​ 
OGF congratulates our May 2007 Angler of the Month, Nickadams brought to you on behalf of Inside The Great Outdoors Radio Show. Photos are selected straight from our member galleries and voted on by OGF staff to select the Angler of the Month. The selected entry each month gets a FREE Team OGF vinyl sticker, courtesy of that month's sponsor.​


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Congrats on Angler of the Month! Sweet smallie too!!!


----------



## dahbears7 (Mar 24, 2005)

Congrats, well deserved, great smallie, very nice.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Wow thats a nice smallie. How big was it ?


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Wow! Thanks! The fish weighed 5.3lbs BTW.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Congrats on award well deserved!! What a beautiful Smallmouth and not from Erie. Good job!!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

May 2007? The month is a long way from over....

That's a great fish though :B


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats Vance ! BTW , that is one AWESOME smallie ! Good job !


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

said it on the old thread but i will say it again NICE FISH.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

DANG!!!! congrats man


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

great fish.congrats on angler of the month.:B


bottombouncer,angler of the month award is not based on the month the fish is caught.


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

Congrats and nice smallie


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

misfit said:


> great fish.congrats on angler of the month.:B
> 
> 
> bottombouncer,angler of the month award is not based on the month the fish is caught.



That doesn't make much sense. So(not that this would ever happen) I could be angler of the month for something I caught last year?


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Way to go Adam:B


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

That is one fine smallmouth! Good job!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Fantastic fish! Congratulations, very deserving AOM!!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That is truly a beautiful smallmouth. Congrats on Angler Of The Month as well as for a darn nice catch!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Congrats Vance!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yessir...the angler of the month is selected from member submitted photos.
The OGF staff votes monthly from randomly selected photos.
It gives everyone an equal chance all year long....not just the month that the fish was caught.
Submit those photos or bump them to the top...you never know,you could be next!


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I guess I didn't understand all that I knew about it


----------



## The Big JG (Jun 16, 2006)

That is really neat. Very nice Adam Vance!


----------



## Radio Reno (Feb 14, 2007)

Congrats Nick. That is one seriously nice fish. If you ever are bored (or rained out) on a Sunday morning give us a call on the show and we can talk a little bass fishing, it appears you have a handle on it. Enjoy the front page.

Reno and the Inside the Great Outdoors Gang


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Congradulations! Thats an awesome smallie!  WB


----------



## ttoutdoors (Jul 16, 2005)

Unbelievable. That is certainly the Macdaddy Pig of Pigville. Great catch!!


----------



## wvsportsman (Feb 21, 2006)

Congrats Nick, That is a beautiful trophy smallie!!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Awesome Fish... Nice Job!


----------

